# Shopmaster Patriot Cnc



## Chatter-Knot (Mar 16, 2015)

I have a chance to buy a 2012 shopmaster but don't know anything about them from a quality or reliability perspective - any inputs would be much appreciated.  Thanks.

C-K


----------



## countryguy (Mar 17, 2015)

I own one.   A 2010 w/ minimal use....I bought it used and had to literally rebuild and 'tweak' much of it to most all of it.    I love the unit w/ the CNC Mill and Lathe.  It takes a beating and I am using it on hard steel too. 
but- I guess it's all about price!    What's on her?  DRO? 4th axis?   What do you want to do with it is the most important Q.  

Once I found out what I could or could not do,  I ended up buying a full sized mill.   I will sell the patriot if I do not use it too much.  It's a hobby mill & lathe.  Not much more.    But the Owner, JT in LV is a really nice guy.  Helped me thru a hundred emails!  Sells parts, and offers advice.  

My 2010 weighs in like 1100 lbs.  It is heaver than the X45 and rongfu 25/30 clones.  I checked those and the Patriot has more mass.   Not better, just more mass.   So-  That's my story .


----------

